# Big Body Car's Layin it Down!



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, I was hoping we could dedicate this thread to the big bagged cars that don't see a whole lot of love in this forum. I have looked, and despite my current noob status, I've been around here for awhile. 

What I'm thinking. 
-Audi A8/S8
-Audi A6/S6
-BMW 7 Series
-BMW 5 Series
-Mercedes S-Class 
-Mercedes E-Class
-Lexus LS430
-etc..

I'll post to start

Adam's Rotor's S8


































:beer:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Great idea and love the S8:thumbup:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

****ing gangster.. i found a phaeton i was thinking about doing this too last week


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Just a little tease of things to come from us....my daily!


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

classy!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one Brian! Glad to see you got the front to come down a bit 

Here's another one of the Roti A8:


IMG_3517 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## emkay4play (Dec 7, 2011)

That rotiform A8.... droooooooooooooooooool


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Adams S8 is amazing saw it in person at wuste 2011


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

^ I wish. Once my GTI is done, I plan on picking up a D2 S8, and going a little crazy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure who's this is, but I want it.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

^ hate to burst your bubble Will, but IIRC it's a p-chop


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

well, maybe it will inspire someone to do an s6.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

hope so, slammed avants, look dope!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

indeed


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I wish I could get down with the 5 series but the super low arches on the BMW body always make it a hit or miss for me on air. Now that A8... wow that is nasty, super nasty.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/11/years-in-rotiforms-audi-a8/


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

all of them


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

dont know who's these are but they are dope................


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ha. Man you have one understanding ass mother. How much overspray is on her washing machine by now? A6 turned out well, new wheels are the best yet.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

why has this not been posted?!


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

*FV-QR*

i'm sure mike will swing through here and post some pictures soon


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

2002 A6 2.7T :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rotiform A8 is unreal and Mike's A6 has been in my top 5 fav cars for a while.

I want a bigger car now


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

marco forstmann's A6 Bomber 





























another A6


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

wow.... just realised there were a few bagged A6 Wagons at worthersee this year!


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome pics guys :thumbup: 

This thread is making me hate my .:R


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

damn makes me wanna sell mine and get an avant


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

In to see more.

I am bidding on a couple late 90's/early 00's S-class mercedes right now, to bag.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^

Ooh, I've always lusted after the 90"s S-class body style.


----------

